# Bodybuilder still going strong at 76



## Curt James (Jun 22, 2011)

*Perth Bodybuilder John McCutcheon still going strong at 76*

While most of his contemporaries are enjoying a quiet  retirement,  veteran Perth bodybuilder John McCutcheon is training hard  at the gym to  retain his enviable physique.






John with the trophy he took home after winning the Mr Perth title in 1959.

By Kirsten Johnson

The former Black Watch soldier turns 76 today — but is determined not to let his advancing years slow him down.






He is also keen to prove that keeping fit really is the secret to youth.

It is now half a century since John was named Mr. Perth and Mr. Scotland — trophies that take pride of place in the living room of his Foundry Lane home.

His dedication to the sport was recognised by the National Amateur Bodybuilders' Association in 2001, when he was presented the Longest Serving  Bodybuilder award, and a film about his life won a Scottish Bafta.

Perth-born John, who started weightlifting at 15, believes his active life is the reason behind his good health.
*
Trophies
*
 "I was a little guy when I left school so bought a Charles Atlas book and quickly put on a lot of muscle," he said.

"Me and five friends joined the Railway Athletic Club and never looked back. I started entering competitions quite early on and before I knew it the trophies were pouring in. It was hard work but I loved every minute. The feeling you get after exercising is just amazing — ask any athlete," he said.

Having been involved for such a long time, John has inevitably seen the sport change.

"Bodybuilding was quite different in the 1950s and 1960s. It was  more of a sport and you didn't see huge monsters like you do now — we  were all muscular, but still agile. I just used normal bell weights. Machines are for wimps and lazy folk!"

John found his strength helped when he was called up to do national service in 1952.

He served in the Artillery Regiment for five and a half years and was involved in fighting in the Middle East.

He later spent time in the Territorial Army before joining The Black Watch.
*
Competitor
*
 Like fellow Mr Scotland competitor Sean Connery, the former lollipop man is in great shape for his age.

He last entered a competition in his late 60s, where he flexed his pecs to fend off men 40 years his junior.

"I don't have any real aches or pains and still go to the gym most days," he continued.

"My strength isn't what it once was so I lift less weight but I'm lucky to have retained my agility.

"I would encourage young men to follow in my footsteps.

"It's  not about getting massive — as that puts a strain on your muscles and  your heart — but building a bit of muscle is a good thing."

He added, "I have no intention of packing away my weights for a long time. I'll be training as long as I can. I just need to look at my trophies and old photographs and it keeps me going."

From *The Courier - Bodybuilder John McCutcheon still going strong at 76*


----------



## Moneytoblow (Jun 22, 2011)

An interesting read, I would've like to see him in his prime.


----------



## meatead (Jun 22, 2011)

What a physique for a more mature guy!


----------



## wayofthedragon (Jun 22, 2011)

I don't think at his age he'd be getting his phsyique


----------



## WG 2.0 (Jun 22, 2011)

Bodybuilder?


----------



## Curt James (Jun 22, 2011)

WG 2.0 said:


> Bodybuilder?



That's what the article says, so I'll assume both the author and the subject of that article believe the term accurately describes things. And though fifty years separates him from the accomplishments, McCutcheon???according to the article???was awarded both Mr. Perth and Mr. Scotland bodybuilding titles.

So, yes, bodybuilder.

And _welcome back._


----------



## jagbender (Jun 22, 2011)

Curt James said:


> That's what the article says, so I'll assume both the author and the subject of that article believe the term accurately describes things. And though fifty years separates him from the accomplishments, McCutcheon???according to the article???was awarded both Mr. Perth and Mr. Scotland bodybuilding titles.
> 
> So, yes, bodybuilder.
> 
> And _welcome back._


 

Let see what our troll does this time?  


and John McCutcheon   looks darn good for 76 years old!


----------



## 6th Gear (Jun 22, 2011)

i hope im still going strong at that age.


----------



## MDR (Jun 22, 2011)

Very impressive.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jun 22, 2011)

jagbender said:


> Let see what our troll does this time?



Yeah I thought someone started another thread about my age.


----------



## WG 2.0 (Jun 22, 2011)

Unless so(snip)


----------



## Curt James (Jun 22, 2011)

WG 2.0 said:


> Unless so(snip)



_Did you hear that?_


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jun 22, 2011)

Gentleman said:


> You are 76?



HaHa...HaHaHa





STFU


----------



## Curt James (Jun 22, 2011)

Gentleman said:


> *Sorry, I didn't understand your post*, so I asked a legit question. Nice maturity on your part.



Then perhaps you didn't understand the acronym either.

STFU stands for, of course, "Say, That's Fairly Unusual!"

Because, you know, asking him if he's 76 is a rather unusual question, imo.

Most would assume or expect a new user to comment on the original post before questioning a member within the thread. Unless, you know, you are already familiar with the members here.

_You're someone people might know?_


----------



## Imosted (Jun 22, 2011)

Curt James said:


> Then perhaps you didn't understand the acronym either.
> 
> STFU stands for, of course, *"Say, That's Fairly Unusual!"*
> 
> ...


----------



## tommygunz (Jun 28, 2011)

Heros are not born they're built, he's one


----------



## SFW (Jun 28, 2011)

He is very inspirational. 76 and much more jacked than all of you. And This is a bodybuilding site? You cant tell. If you were to base it off members pics, you would think this was a golfing or sci-fi forum.


----------



## Tomn (Jul 5, 2011)

impressive, great article.. thanks


----------



## Alexa1 (Jul 9, 2011)

Well done, I wish I am that active at his age.


----------



## sassy69 (Jul 9, 2011)

Speaking of old bodybuilders, I was attending the NPC San Jose and got an autograph from my favorite BB of all times - Ed Corney. Former Mr. Universe and Arnold's lifting partner circa "Pumping Iron". He's a regular at all the northern California NPC shows and continues to be one the classiest guys in the sport!


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Jul 9, 2011)

sassy69 said:


> Speaking of old bodybuilders, I was attending the NPC San Jose and got an autograph from my favorite BB of all times - Ed Corney. Former Mr. Universe and Arnold's lifting partner circa "Pumping Iron". He's a regular at all the northern California NPC shows and continues to be one the classiest guys in the sport!



I've had the pleasure of meeting Ed 3 times and you are absolutely right about him. He is classy, eloquent, funny and very personable. He is a one of a kind guy and always a crowd favorite.


----------



## Curt James (Jul 9, 2011)

sassy69 said:


> Speaking of old bodybuilders, I was attending the NPC San Jose and got an autograph from my favorite BB of all times - Ed Corney. (snip)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That would be great to meet Corney.





YouTube Video















YouTube Video















YouTube Video


----------



## sassy69 (Jul 9, 2011)

Its kinda painful to watch him get up for a photo - he doesn't move too fast anymore. But for the most part the only show I've not seen him at in the last 4 years was last year's NPC San Francisco. He takes the time to talk to you, gives you his card, even has beautiful penmanship when he autographs. And THEN, he always shows up w/ his own page covers for the autographed photo he gives you.  Seriously, just a class act all the way around.

He has one picture w/ all the old BBs sitting in the gym at Venice Beach sitting around making smart ass comments to each other. I got that one autographed for my brother's gym a couple years ago. I thought I had a copy of it but I guess not. This is the one I got today.  I wanted to hang it up in my office w/ the comment "If he can do it, what's your excuse?" Those are 150's he's using and you gotta love the smile.






And while I was digging thru my BB autographs, I found this one I got from Jay Cutler circa 2002, I think at the NPC Southern States in Ft. Lauderdale. Notice he was still going by "Jason Cutler" back then.


----------

